# How difficult to replace AF 283 axle bearings?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not too sure if I need to do this or not, but I think probably so. There is some small play in the drivers both horizontally and a little vertically and the engine derails at turnouts. 
All that being so, do I need a press arbor to insert replacement bearings into the chassis?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hopefully I will not show too much ignorance here! If so Flyernut can put us straight. All my steam engines have some side to side driver play. It is necessary so the engine can transition from straight to curves w/o derailing. None of mine have up/down or back and forth play. This would indicate wear from long running with inadequate lubrication. AFAIK there are no chassis bearings, just drilled axle holes. So installing axle bearings is a machining job, just like on the diesels.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If it's me, I would check the gauge of the drive wheels to make sure they're all correct. Also check for wheels not straight on the axles, ( no wobble when turning.) Sometimes the Pullmor wheels cause wobble due to being worn. There is slight play in the axles both vertically and horizontally along with side to side as Tom states. There aren't any bushings or bearings in the chassis. The chassis needs to be drilled out and then bushings are pressed in and the axles replaced. It's your call but another chassis can be picked up probably for less cost than the work you're talking about. Here is a company that does this type of repair. I have not used them but they are well known in the Flyer community and I believe the owner posts on the Yahoo S group. Here is the web page and contact information.http://www.snstrains.com/


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> If it's me, I would check the gauge of the drive wheels to make sure they're all correct. Also check for wheels not straight on the axles, ( no wobble when turning.) Sometimes the Pullmor wheels cause wobble due to being worn. There is slight play in the axles both vertically and horizontally along with side to side as Tom states. There aren't any bushings or bearings in the chassis. The chassis needs to be drilled out and then bushings are pressed in and the axles replaced. It's your call but another chassis can be picked up probably for less cost than the work you're talking about. Here is a company that does this type of repair. I have not used them but they are well known in the Flyer community and I believe the owner posts on the Yahoo S group. Here is the web page and contact information.http://www.snstrains.com/


If have a quite a bit of effort in this machine in order to get it to run. Needless to say I was disappointed to have it derail. I did re gauge the wheels and they are now OK. One of the pilot wheels was loose on the axle but a little of CA fixed that. There does appear to be maybe a 1/32 play in the axle holes which seem to me, a little too much. I really didn't like the 283 all that much so I think that I will sell it. I am cutting back on my roster and I will only keep three or four of my ten locomotives. Too many interest for my old mind, eyes and fat fingers.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I should clarify my post in that early 360 PA's had bushings in the chassis and could be pressed out and in but I'm not aware of steamers with that design.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sure none of my engines have 1/32 play in the up/down, back and forth direction. The two i just looked at are tight with only side to side motion. That said, it is not clear to me why some axle play would cause derailments. I assumed you had already verified the tires were straight and tight on the white insulators.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Does it derail on all turnouts or just one? Going forward or reverse thru the straight or diverging route? Maybe it might be just the turnout if it only happens at a single one. Just a few thoughts. Make sure the point part of the turnout is fully seated with the rivet and not above the rest of the rails of the turnout.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> I am sure none of my engines have 1/32 play in the up/down, back and forth direction. The two i just looked at are tight with only side to side motion. That said, it is not clear to me why some axle play would cause derailments. I assumed you had already verified the tires were straight and tight on the white insulators.


It is loose side to side. I have gauged it with a dime and even bought a AF gauge as well. Maybe not by 1/32 but enough for me to see and I am blind in one eye and 2/50 in the other with Keratoconus which gives me double and triple vision without depth perception. Ain't it great getting old? 
Sorry for the digression. I am trying to do as my wife has said, "Suck it up Nancy!". Meanwhile:
The derailments happen at all turnouts and this loco is the only one that does that. I have a 282 that is my everyday runner and it handles all very well. I hate pawning it off on some other poor sucker but even though it runs and smokes, I would like to get what I paid for it on EBay. I will wait and see...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to agree with Tom, a little axle wear should not make the engine derail.
If anything I think it would help "steer" in the curves. Probably some other reason
for derails. You don't like a 283? Not much difference between a 282 and a 283.
Pulmor wheels and direct wiring and that's about it. I have a 283 without Pulmor
wheels, maybe not really a 283. Got it from a member here. I have not run it yet.
The front tender truck fell off when I opened the package. I think seller knew the front
truck was loose and never said anything. Buyer beware.I don't have the tools or
the parts to fix it. I have another 283 and I like it.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If you have a 282 swap the pilot trucks and see if that makes a difference. They should be the same.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, you mentioned derails happen at turnouts. Are the wheels picking the point?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Steamers do have bushings in their chassis. I checked a Atlantic bare chassis and a Pacific bare chassis and they both use bushings. ( I already knew this, but wanted to make sure, the mind, ya know,lol).Side play shouldn't be that critical, many of my steamers have side play but that doesn't stop them from running through my turn-outs. You've already checked gauging, I would look at the coupler weight, it could be low, and I would also check the height of the from.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Front pilot wheels will catch a turnout if they are not on the rails and cause a derail.
I still doubt some play in the axle bushings will cause a derail at turnouts.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke there are some things you need to check.
Does the derails happen when going straight through the turnout or only when
taking diverging route or both. If diverging route is part of your mainline that is
not a great idea. You are going to have to shine some light, get down close to the turnout, and run engine as slow as you can and see if you can see the problem. Are wheels picking the point or catching on something. You should be able to see the problem.

Since the 283 is only engine derailing at turnout then problem is probably with the engine. Front pilot wheels, like
flyernut said, low coupler, or something is hanging too low and catching turnout.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Steamers do have bushings in their chassis. I checked a Atlantic bare chassis and a Pacific bare chassis and they both use bushings. ( I already knew this, but wanted to make sure, the mind, ya know,lol).Side play shouldn't be that critical, many of my steamers have side play but that doesn't stop them from running through my turn-outs. You've already checked gauging, I would look at the coupler weight, it could be low, and I would also check the height of the from.


I stand corrected. Flyernut's mind appears to be working fine but mine seems to be malfunctioning! I don't know why I forgot about steamer bushings. Its been a long time since I had a bare chassis to look at. Sorry for the incorrect information.:hah::dunno:


----------

